# Dienste Deaktivieren austauschen



## omma (1. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe windows xp und er hat immer eine ewigkeit gebraucht bis er alles lädt wenn er schon hochgefahren ist jetzt habe ich dieses Tutorial gefunden:

http://www.guideforce.net/index.php?query=tut___view030075&seite=1 

Der letzte Punkt hat auch geholfen und unter diesen Diensten war auch dieser:
NAME:"Windows-Bilderfassung (WIA)" 
BESCHREIBUNG:Bietet Bilderfassungsdienste für Scanner und Kameras.

Ich habe ihn deaktiviert wie beschrieben und alles ist ohne Probleme gegangen nur eins nicht und das ist scannen seit dem ich diesen  Dienst deaktiviert habe kann ich nicht mehr scannen jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:

1. Kann man diesen Dienst irgendwie ersetzen austauschen??

2. Wieso braucht genau dieser Dienst so lange das er sich lädt(Vieleicht hängt es mit dem geräten ab die davon abhängen also 1 Scanner und 2 Digital Kameras)??

Danke eure OMA


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

hm,
austauschen weiß ich nicht.
ne Möglichkeit wäre diesen Dienst mauell zu starten wenn du etwas scannen willst.

zu austauschen: meinst du damit ein anderes Programm das die selbe Arbeit macht? ich glaub ehr net das das geht
wie der Name schon sagt ist dieser Dienst nötig um Bilder einzulesen.


----------



## omma (1. Juli 2003)

*das ist so eine Sache*

Also mir würde das kein Problem machen mit dem aufmachen bevor dem Scannen aber ich benutze diesen PC nicht alleine und dem rest das sagen....Das merken die sich nie.

Wüstest du vieleicht eine möglichkeit den Dienst automatisch zu Starten wenn man ein anderes Programm zB Scannsoftware öffnet??

Danke OMA


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Du könntest z.B. eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop erstellen die zu der .exe Datei des Dienstes führt.
Dazu gehst du wieder in die liste mit den diensten und siehst dir die Eigenschaften des WIA Dienstes an.
Da steht auf der ersten Seite zumindest bei win2k zum einen der Pfad zu der .exe Datei
Und, falls das bei diesem Dienst nötig sein sollte(mein win2k hat den net) zusätzliche Startparameter.
Ich hoffe du kannst Verknüpfungen erstellen.
Dann sagst du allen: Vorm scannen hier klicken.!

Dieser Beitrag wurde mit MS Word XP erstellt. Für sämtliche Rechtschreibfehler ist Bill Gates verantwortlich.
Bei Fragen, Problemen und unbegründeter Aggression: support@microsoft.com


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

Also von der Dienstedeaktivierung würde ich grundsätzlich mal die Finger lassen, wenn man nicht wirklich weiß was man tut. Außerdem liegt die Pause nach dem Systemstart sicherlich nicht an dem Bilderfassungsdienst. Der wird ohnehin nur gestartet, wenn man ihn tatsächlich braucht.
Die Pause beim Systemstart kommt IMHO wohl eher aus folgendem Grund zustande: Der Rechner hat eine Netzwerkkonfiguration und bezieht sein IP automatisch über einen DHCP-Server. Die IP wird beim Systemstart angefordert, XP muß also mit einem DHCP-Server kommunizieren. Der Versuch könnte schlicht daran scheitern, daß gar keiner da ist. Nun gibt sich XP aber nicht so schnell geschlagen und versucht seinerseits entweder einen alternativen Server zu finden, eine gültige IP selbst zu bestimmen (ausprobieren von IPs, bis eine gültige gefunden wurde). Letztlich wartet es auch noch eine gewisse Zeit auf eine Antwort des DHCP, weil das Netzwerk nun mal nicht immer sofort eine entsprechende Antwort zuläßt.

Ergo: Laß den Bilderfassungsdienst an (manueller Start - nicht automatischs tarten), ich glaube kaum, daß er Dein Problem gelöst hat. Das war wohl ein anderer Dienst, sehr wahrscheinlich einer der Netzwerkdienste (DHCP, etc.).


----------



## omma (2. Juli 2003)

*Habe aber netzwerk*

Ich habe ein netzwerk mit 2 PC's also weis ich nicht welche Dienste ich deaktivieren kann was netzwerk betrifft. Außerdem habe ich jetzt den Bilderfassungsdienst deaktiviert und jetzt geht es tadellos das Hochfahren. Nur scannen kann ich jetzt nicht mehr.
OMA


----------

